# another dud



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well after seeing Tape Pros junk and staying far from them I did stumble over a Tape-tech pump man it did not even make 3 years


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Joe you are not making sence.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

.........


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

after trying tape pro / blue line pumps, I would never turn back. Think they are working really great..

When done on a work site, I put it in a bucket with water, my old drywall master tool pump, somehow pulled the water inside itself, but my blueline pump is just ready for use with only mud inside...

maybe I had a bad gasket in the pump, I will never know, sold it, and made some money :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> after trying tape pro / blue line pumps, I would never turn back. Think they are working really great..
> 
> When done on a work site, I put it in a bucket with water, my old drywall master tool pump, somehow pulled the water inside itself, but my blueline pump is just ready for use with only mud inside...
> 
> maybe I had a bad gasket in the pump, I will never know, sold it, and made some money :thumbup:


had a col pump last for a lifetime, guy retired sold it to me still work, guy needs to really know what he buys these days some good some bad.

bout all I can say is I am not a TP fan at all


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> .........


Heh heh heh....I like


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> Heh heh heh....I like


Hahaha, thats uncanny :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> .........


How did you do that photoshop of your own head kiwiman:whistling2:

Please tell me how:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well after seeing Tape Pros junk and staying far from them I did stumble over a Tape-tech pump man it did not even make 3 years


 I don't have a pump like that...how dose that work? my pump has a switch:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't have a pump like that...how dose that work? my pump has a switch:blink:


got 2 with a switch this dud and a col:whistling2:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well after seeing Tape Pros junk and staying far from them I did stumble over a Tape-tech pump man it did not even make 3 years


If you have the newer Tape Tech pump like in the picture it has been discontinued, because of pre-mature wear. From what I was told the big bore caused the piston to want to tip under aggressive pumping causing wear. What's wrong with Tape Pro pumps? Are you sure your not talking about Finish Pro/Goldblatt/G2/Level5 tools?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Are you sure your not talking about Finish Pro/Goldblatt/G2/Level5 tools?


Those pumps are good to, Its just a pump with a few seals.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

cazna said:


> Those pumps are good to, Its just a pump with a few seals.


My Level5 pumps as good as any pump I've had, but the red coating came off quickly. I was told it would do that, but I didn't think it would flake off into my mud as bad as it did. You kind of forget it will come off the outside of the barrel, and also the inside. Must be a powder coating as opposed to anodizing other manufactures use.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> My Level5 pumps as good as any pump I've had, but the red coating came off quickly. I was told it would do that, but I didn't think it would flake off into my mud as bad as it did. You kind of forget it will come off the outside of the barrel, and also the inside. Must be a powder coating as opposed to anodizing other manufactures use.


The red coating on mine lasted a while, Until I left it in a bucket of mud for a few days and just added mud to that bucket, Then it faded off, No flaking like what you got though :blink:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I was told about it, but I couldn't figure out where in the world these tiny red flakes were coming from lol. We're only using it to fill the bazooka, so it wasn't anything that affected our finished product(small enough to where I'm not sure they would affect a finish coat).


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

my bad


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> got 2 with a switch this dud and a col:whistling2:


cool joe :yes: have any photos...is it like my pump?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> cool joe :yes: have any photos...is it like my pump?


whats ur pump look like again


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I going to say I can fix you pump. :jester:
can I have it?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> whats ur pump look like again


this is one of 3 ....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4UB8j__BA


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Haha. Ice that sounds like the same Woodpecker that disrupts my nap when I'm deer hunting


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Seriously Ice what type of pump is that?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Seriously Ice what type of pump is that?


Graco Drywall Texture Sprayer Texspray RTX 650 ...this is my small one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Haha. Ice that sounds like the same Woodpecker that disrupts my nap when I'm deer hunting


the tube was not tight...if it was the bird would be gone.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> this is one of 3 ....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4UB8j__BA


this pump works great when filling my box tools when I am on my stilts working alone:yes:


----------

